# Lap shows 2 eggs getting ready to pop, does that mean THIS month?



## Ann_P

I had a laparoscopy a few days ago on day 10 of my cycle. They told me afterwards that they had seen 'a couple of eggs' getting ready to be released on the left ovary, nothing on the right.
My question is how far in advance do these eggs 'get ready'? Do they mean that both of them will be released this month? or possibly one or both is getting ready for next month? Do they 'get ready' only a few days before ovulation or could it be a process that can take weeks? 
Sorry if this is a basic question & I should know better, but I've never been told this before.

Ann


----------



## Tiny21

Hi
I don't know for sure but I am pretty sure they will be released this month, I think every month everything is "fresh" so to speak. I am sure someone more knowledgeable will reply!
Tiny


----------



## Ann_P

Thanks Tiny, I thought that was the case.

How ironic though, I get 2 eggs (so double the chance of conception) and I miss the boat this month because of the op! (They told me no sex until the bleeding stops as chance of infection). I'm on day 14 of my cycle now and am so tempted to go for it anyway! Naughty naughty me! There's very _little_ bleeding now...oooh what would _you_ do

Ann x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

Each month, one (sometimes both) ovary will produce a few follicles and then one of these becomes dominant and this will the one to release an egg.  Any other follicles will just "die off" and be reaborbed back into your body.  Some women do release more than one egg but without knowing the size of the follicles you had then difficult to know whether both would release an egg or only one would.

When they say "eggs" they will mean follicles...these are fluid filled sacs that hopefully contain an egg.

If you were on cd10 then it's likely that one of these follicles will have grown a little more than the other and then ruptured to release an egg.

Follicles start to develop at the beginning of your cycle and continue to grow...they usually like a follicle to be about 18 mm before rupturing to ensure the egg is mature...the follicle will then pop and release the egg, ready for fertilisation.  If it's not fertilised then the womb lining breaks down, you have your period and the cycle starts all over again.

Hope that helps
Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Tiny21

I really don't know in that position!! I suppose there must be good reason for not - if you did get pregnant and also ended up with an infection? This month we believe I ovulated on day 15 and my follicle had only just started to decompose (not sure if right language) which I think then means eggs on way.  I suppose if the bleeding is only really really slight but then what if by having sex you make it worse again?? I know how you feel though as, like me, you are so desparate, you consider taking "risks" or making decisions you wouldn't normally make as you don't want to miss a chance.  I do try and take the advice of my clinic though as I figure they are the "experts". I honestly don't know what to say?!!  
Hopefully somebody more in the know will pop on with better advice!
Best of luck whatever you decide
Tiny


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Ann_P said:


> Thanks Tiny, I thought that was the case.
> 
> How ironic though, I get 2 eggs (so double the chance of conception) and I miss the boat this month because of the op! (They told me no sex until the bleeding stops as chance of infection). I'm on day 14 of my cycle now and am so tempted to go for it anyway! Naughty naughty me! There's very _little_ bleeding now...oooh what would _you_ do
> 
> Ann x


If you had your lap/dye on cd10 and you're on cd14 now then that's only 4 days & personally, having had 5 lap/dyes, I wouldn't recommend ttc at the moment. Obviously this is just my own personal opinion and ultimately its up to you.

You are still having some bleeding, even if it's only a little but you will have been poked and prodded around inside so everything will still be very tender and sensitive.

I have always been told that I could have sex as soon as I felt comfortable following a lap (and all of mine have involved extensive surgery), I've usually waited around 2 weeks, the earliest I think was around 10 days and it was very tender and felt quite uncomfortable afterwards so probably a bit soon...so I'd think 4 days would be pretty uncomfortable !  Many clinics advise not having sex for a couple of weeks just to ensure no possibility of causing infection and that everything has healed properly and allowed your internal organs (which will have been moved around during the op) to settle and not feel sensitive.

As I mentioned in previous post, having 2 follicles doesn't necessarily mean 2 eggs will be released as one may not be dominant...did they tell you the sizes of the follicles ?

I notice you also had a hysteroscopy...in which case, I would again perhaps leave it a while longer than 4 days before having sex. I've also had 5 hysteroscopies (4 at same time as laparoscopy and also had one lap/dye and one hysteroscopy on their own). I did actually conceive immediately after the hysteroscopy I had on it's own back in April 2005 but I had it on about cd3 of my cycle and didn't have sex until about 10 days later (I ovulate cd14/15 every month)...sadly it ended in another early miscarriage.

Wishing you lots of luck whatever you decide 
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Tiny21 said:


> This month we believe I ovulated on day 15 and my follicle had only just started to decompose (not sure if right language) which I think then means eggs on way.


When you ovulate ie release an egg, the area of the follicle (fluid filled sac) where the egg ruptured becomes the corpus luteum. The corpus luteum (which literally means "yellow body" or "yellow matter") releases progesterone and this is what prepares the womb lining for possible fertilisation of that released egg but also supports early pregnancy until the placenta takes over. This corpus luteum can be detected on a scan and will be an indication that you've ovulated.

If the egg isnt fertilised then the corpus luteum starts to break down, in turn the level of progesterone will start to drop and with this, the womb lining will start to break down and shed and your period will arrive....and then the whole cycle starts again.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Ann_P

Thanks Tiny & Minxy for your answers, its fascinating stuff!

It all makes sense now Minxy, that they are follicles and not necessarily eggs, as I didn't expect at my age to be producing 2 eggs without some *serious* drugs! More likely that I'm not producing any, (or any _good_ ones) most months.
They didn't tell me what size the follicles are/were and I didn't know to ask, but thats what I LOVE about this forum, you learn so much! I will ask now when I go back for my next appointment.
WOW 18 mm for a good-un, thats so much bigger than I thought. I thought we were talking microscopic here! I must have been staring out of the window in my biology class all those years ago...  No wonder its possible to 'feel' them popping, I thought women who said that were just being drama queens  

Unfortunately(?) we did go and  (carefully) before I got your responses, so I really hope I don't get an infection now. I did make OH scrub himself with Dettol first though (well, almost!). Poor boy.

Thanks again for your insight,

Ann x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi again

It is possible for a woman "your age" to have some good eggs...you're not that much older me and I'm still producing some gooduns   (in fact some months it's thought I may release more than one egg a month naturally as I have high progesterone levels, so it's not entirely unknown...so it could be you are going to release 2...but obviously no way of knowing)  When I was having my 1st natural FET last year, I had to have regular scans..I had the first one on cd9 and I had 4 follicles (2 @ 9mm and 2 @ 10/11mm - 2 on each ovary) and the sonographer and fertility nurse actually thought I was taking fertility drugs even though it was a completely natural cycle...however, by cd11 I had 1 dominant follie at 14mm...so it just shows how it can change in the space of a few days...and how our ovaries will produce several follies but usually only one becomes dominant)

As for women who say they can feel ovulation and the follicle popping being "drama queens"...well I must be one of them because I get terrible ovulation pain and can often pinpoint ovulation by a "popping" sensation...but as someone who has lived with severe endometriosis and the pain that has entailed, personally I'd say I have a pretty high pain threshold 

It wasn't just the risk of infection regards getting jiggy so soon following an op, it's because although may look like healing on the outside, it's the poking and prodding of all your internal organs inside that need time to settle...but if you didn't find it a problem then good on ya ! 

They say there is a window of improved conception following lap/dye/hysteroscopy of up to around 6-9mths (some say up to a year)...I conceived 7mths following one of my lap/dye with hysteroscopies but had early miscarriage...and then I conceived immediately after another hysteroscopy but again, early mc, as I mentioned in previous post...so it is possible as I'm sure the ops contributed to me conceiving.

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## Ann_P

Thanks Minxy, absolutely invaluable info from you here. 
I guess I should have read more books - but on this site you get straight to the relevant info without having to read 24 other chapters, and its free, brilliant!
I feel a bit of a twit getting all excited about having 2 follies now, but you never know. I used to get so nervous/excited about my prospects every month to the point where I was almost keeping my legs crossed and holding my breath to try to stop AF arriving! I'm learning to have a bit more of a 'Que Sera' attitude now, and thankfully you've helped me with that this month or I could've been heading for a higher than realistic expectation and the inevitable disappointment.
Having said that I have everything crossed for _*you*_ as I know you test in about a week and I've been following your progress (as I know a lot of FFs are!).
You are a bit of a legend on FF, and if bubbles help in anyway then you should definately get your dream...god knows you deserve it! I reckon you must be No.1 for bubbles...so I'm sending you some more anyway!

Good luck

Ann x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Thanks so much for your kind words and your bubbles...coming right back at ya  

Your post made me chuckle re crossing your legs to try to keep AF away 

Wishing you loads of luck...and you never know, the lap/dye/hysteroscopy may have given you the little boost that you need    

Take care
Natasha


----------

